# I have a good feeling about this year



## TheKlonedRanger (Jan 28, 2011)

Good vibes all around starting this year off, if you dont count work. I dont. Too many other good things going on to stress about that stuff anymore, and since Ive mentally prepared myself that I might have to go back offshore into the field, and notified work that I might be making that move, Im a lot more settled mentally. Making that move makes it hard for me to keep my plants, but well deal with that problem when it gets here. Im not making the move just yet.

Now, onto the good news.

One of my very best friends and his wife has had serious difficulties getting pregnant. There were specialists, failed attempts, shots, tests, false pregnancies and a miscarriage or two. Finally, about 3 years ago, they had a baby girl. My twins came before his daughter did, and I remember feeling guilty about being able to have kids when they werent able to. I knew this was a stupid path of thought, but thats how my mind works. Theyve always wanted a big family, and have been unable to. After another miscarriage, she decided to have a hysterectomy. This should have been done on Wednesday. On Monday, when she went in for her pre-op blood work, the results showed that shes pregnant. Shes got an appointment next week to find out how far along, but shes definitely pregnant. I love these people dearly, and dont want them hurt any more. Im asking my online family here at MP to keep these people in your thoughts, and to send good thoughts their way.

My wife and I (shell be doing all the work) will be delivering our 4th, and final baby in 1 week.  Technically, this is my third kid, but my step-daughter lives with us, and is thought of as my daughter in my eyes. If the pictures are right, well be having another boy (we already have 3 year old twin boys).

Ive had all sorts of problems in my tent. Ive currently got 2 blue mystics going, and 1 black nightmare (was a gift from a friend). I had a ballast go out, and had to go with cfls basically from seedling stage and have been horribly under lit. Got the ballast in, and it was faulty. Another 2 weeks on cfls as I had to wait for them to get the failed one, then they contacted me and said they didnt have the one I needed. They tried to get me to upgrade, but at this point, I was done with it, and requested a refund. Another 3 weeks on cfls. I ended up buying a new light kit from my almost local hydro store, about an hour away. Too add to those problems, I got infested by spider mites.

Im glad to say that all of this has been resolved. Those little pests have been dealt with, Ive got the 600W MH in right now, my ventilation is flawless, and my less than attractive, stretched, weird growing plants have been tied down to get some better growth. I plan on leaving them like this for 2 weeks, and then Ill be switching the light and flipping them to 12/12. Good thing is that of the 3 beans I popped, all are ladies!

Ive also decided that Im making the switch to mostly hydro growing after this round. My step-daughter has a project at school where she has to grow cabbage, and I set her up a small 3 gallon hydro grow for it. I told her that Id learn with her since it was my first go with hydro also. This weekend Im hoping to finish a small box for her so that we can put a light in it, and put it in her room so she can watch it and maintain it. Im trying out some tomatoes and were growing them side by side. Figured Id have to grow something legal with her. But I did pop a seed of headband and indigo into my 2 other secret hydro set-ups.



Happy growing and good luck to all in 2011!!!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 28, 2011)

I will be praying for your wife, your other 3 children, your new son, your friends and the child they're expecting. 
I hope it will be a VERY good year. 
That's a fun project you're doing with your daughter


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

Good wishes and prayers going your way my friend.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 1, 2011)

green mojo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 1, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> my step-daughter lives with us, and is thought of as my daughter in my eyes.


 

This is totaly cool, I've always believed being a father is like being a farmer......anyone can plant a seed, but the credit goes to the guy who sticks around a raises the crop. 

My best to your family as well as your friends. Good people deserve good luck.


As far as your daughters hydro grow, I've never grown cabbage indoor but have tried tomatos, peppers (both sweet and hot), and peas. The tomatos attract all kinds of bugs, plus they can introduce blight, and rust to any other plants in your house (I lost around 40 tropical house plants because of the tomatos). The peppers on the other hand were great, the only drawback was size, they grew huge in hydro. You may have better luck than I did but keep a good eye.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2011)

I am happy she is preggers, what a story. Wow. 
And congrats to you daddy. I remember a poem about there being a special place in heaven for mothers with three boys. 

I have sent my prayer for all of you.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 1, 2011)

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds good. Hope all goes smoothly and the wife has a speedy delivery.

Mine are all grown. Oldest and his wife are all settled in careers now with a new home built to fit a bunch of kids. So hopefully Ill be a grandpa here soon.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 1, 2011)

nice....


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey everyone, just a quick update. 

Wife went Tuesday for a predelivery checkup and her blood pressure was high, as well as her protein levels in her urine. Preeclampsia is what they call it. 

We delivered Tuesday to a beautiful baby boy who weights 6.9 lbs, measures 20 inches long and looks like his daddy, the poor baby. We had a little scare a couple hours after the birth when he had to be put on a breathing tube, but that only lasted a few hours. 

 I'm typing this now from the hospital holding my new son. 

Thanks for the info about the bug issues cubby. I'll definitely be keeping a close eye on them. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats to you and the wife:woohoo:


----------



## Cali*Style (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, sounds like a good year indeed!!      That's awesome and congratulations for sure.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations!

Hoping for health and happiness to you and yours.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats TKR hope everything goes great for you and the family and your buddy too


----------

